
Show HN: Turn form submissions into emails (without the spam) - futhey
http://www.mailthis.to
======
mjnaus
How's this better/different then Formspree
([https://formspree.io/](https://formspree.io/)) or Sent API
([http://sentapi.com](http://sentapi.com))?

------
fiatjaf
How do you prevent form submission spam?

~~~
futhey
Thanks for asking! There's a verification step (one email) for new destination
email addresses.

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, but that does not prevent the filling of the form by spambots after it is
online and functional.

At Formspree we struggle every day against this problem, and it seems very
difficult to solve while keeping a simple API.

Also, displaying the email in the action attribute automatically adds your
email to spam lists and you're doomed forever (unless you use Gmail, they have
pretty good antispam technologies that cannot work outside of their
ecosystem). I know you are providing an alias so people do not have to fall
into this, but you should be more clear about it instead of saying aloud that
your service is spam-free.

~~~
futhey
You guys have a really awesome product, good work!

I think I misinterpreted your question as "How do you prevent the form API
from being used to send unwanted email", not email filtering. We also apply a
spam filter to outgoing email requests, but as you stated, it's a challenge to
balance that with usability.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
futhey
Let me know if you have any questions!

------
submitstartup
This looks for very good. Thanks

